# Favorite Redfish Fly?



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Olive Green Corona Toad


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Redfish crack


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Although I tie a ton of different redfish flies... the one we use the most is a simple, good sized Clouser type... I call it the Whitewater Clouser - it's a simple "guide pattern" on a 2/0 Mustad 34007 hook and has a wire weedguard.... It takes fish when we're blind casting in the shallows, around downed trees along the coast, and works just as well when my anglers can see the fish, lead it, then move it as the fish approaches... Here's a pic or two...





Everything else seems to eat them as well (except tarpon....). We take lots and lots of trout, snook, snapper, tripletail, ladies, jacks, macks - everything eats a well presented clouser style fly....


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Bonecracker said:


> Pretty simple, what's your favorite redfish fly with picture?? My favorite is the Dupree Spoon fly!!
> 
> ​


That's a spoon, not a fly. Don't get me wrong, I've been known to throw a spoon or two, but it really is a different category.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Not really my favorite, but the Dupre spoon fly has accounted for the vast majority of redfish off skiffs I have fished over the past twelve years. By far my favorites are small Rainey surface poppers and flared deer hair poppers. Size 8 white or chartreuse bead chain clousers are good when reds are very picky. Kind of a rare event in Texas.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> That's a spoon, not a fly. Don't get me wrong, I've been known to throw a spoon or two, but it really is a different category.


Well Groves how bout this Texas coastal weather? My last trip out of Chocolate Bayou last week we found one small marsh lake with clear water and a few fish and landed five reds on the orange Dupre. Southwest wind gusting to 18. Lucky to have any shots at redfish.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Copper Dupre spoon, tan Borski slider, bleached grizzly seaducer 
All with weed guards


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I like streamers my buddy ties from Puglisi brushed fibers. Brown/Olive, Purple/Black, and Chartreuse/Black.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Another vote for redfish crack


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I think we should ask which flies do various size redfish like to eat in the water depth, clarity/color, and habitat we look for them in. Not really what we like, but what the fish like. I love to watch a surface explosion on a popper. But It is fun when we can get them to eat a cool looking fly we tied or bought and like to cast.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> I like streamers my buddy ties from Puglisi brushed fibers. Brown/Olive, Purple/Black, and Chartreuse/Black. Now that is a redfish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> I like streamers my buddy ties from Puglisi brushed fibers. Brown/Olive, Purple/Black, and Chartreuse/Black.


Wow, what a toad! lol 

Steve, we need to tie into some of those!!! lol


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I would love to say I have one "go-to" fly for redfish. But not all flies will work good in every condition. My problem is once I find one that works well in a certain condition, I'll cut that off and try to see what other concoction I came up with, will work on them too. That way, I'm including my fly tying into my fly fishing and constantly, tweaking them to see what will work better. So it gives you more variety if they are not "on" that paticular "go-to" fly for some reason. It's a lot more interesting than catching multiple fish on the same ole fly that you know they'll eat. Basically, it's taking that whole thing to a higher level. I guess that's what happens when you've done it as long as I have, to keep it fresh and interesting! lol 

Redfish buffet sampler! _Serve it up!!!_


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Well Groves how bout this Texas coastal weather? My last trip out of Chocolate Bayou last week we found one small marsh lake with clear water and a few fish and landed five reds on the orange Dupre. Southwest wind gusting to 18. Lucky to have any shots at redfish.


Was down two weeks ago and fished 3 days in a row - clouds and north wind in the morning, but then by 10 am it was crystal clear with no wind. Found lots of fish as shallow as you could pole (6"). Luckily the high water fell out of the bays, but further south it was still pretty turned over and not that fishable. 

I hope January is like December - there were some good calm days this month with stable weather.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I would love to say I have one "go-to" fly for redfish. But not all flies will work good in every condition. My problem is once I find one that works well in a certain condition, I'll cut that off and try to see what other concoction I came up with, will work on them too. That way, I'm including my fly tying into my fly fishing and constantly, tweaking them to see what will work better. So it gives you more variety if they are not "on" that paticular "go-to" fly for some reason. It's a lot more interesting than catching multiple fish on the same ole fly that you know they'll eat. Basically, it's taking that whole thing to a higher level. I guess that's what happens when you've done it as long as I have, to keep it fresh and interesting! lol
> 
> Redfish buffet sampler! _Serve it up!!!_


Nice platter


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Was down two weeks ago and fished 3 days in a row - clouds and north wind in the morning, but then by 10 am it was crystal clear with no wind. Found lots of fish as shallow as you could pole (6"). Luckily the high water fell out of the bays, but further south it was still pretty turned over and not that fishable.
> 
> I hope January is like December - there were some good calm days this month with stable weather.


I missed those three days. Couldn't get to the water.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Was down two weeks ago and fished 3 days in a row - clouds and north wind in the morning, but then by 10 am it was crystal clear with no wind. Found lots of fish as shallow as you could pole (6"). Luckily the high water fell out of the bays, but further south it was still pretty turned over and not that fishable.
> 
> I hope January is like December - there were some good calm days this month with stable weather.


Where do you usually launch this time of year Groves?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Nice platter


Let's just call it the "Poo poo platter sampler!" LOL


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a couple of shots showing the flies better.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Here's a couple of shots showing the flies better. I like those lead eyes to get it down quickly.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's a few of mine. Where I wade the flats I see a lot of jumbo trout so I tend to use baitfish flies or shrimpy/crabby seaducers the most. The seaducer on the top left got my biggest red to date, approx. 40-42 inches. Almost spooled me on the 8wt.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve, if I'm pulling up to a big water school of fatties like you got there (but ours are more spooky down here), then I'm throwing on one of my signature Haas' Pass Crabs. Depending on what they are doing it will either be the sinking version or the floating version.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a little jewel that I came up with that I like to throw for deeper water reds that hang out on the mangrove edges and points of mangrove lined channels, around rock piles, deeper holes tucked up against the mangroves (like a swash hole at the inside bend of a channel) and around deeper oyster bars or dock pilings. It's been dubbed as my "Rusty Shrimp," like in.... "hey Ted, throw me one of those _rusty shrimp_ lookin things your using!" lol



Simple pattern! Thin rust colored grizzly hackles out the back with a few strands of copper crystal flash tied in. I use red 6/0 flat wax nylon thread for this (mainly for finishing the head). Tie in some short 1/2" rust colored EP brush. Wrap up to where you place the "small" lead dumbbell eyes and tie those in. Finish the dumbbell eyes with clear Sally Hanson's Hard as nails (or hard as hull) to keep the eyes gray looking. Palmer the EP brush SPARSELY up to just behind the dumbbell eyes and tie off. Add a mono or flouro weed guard and whip finish and clear coat the head. The whole thing is only 3" tied on a #2 SS Mustad 34007 (or cadmium 3407), Dai Riki 930 or whatever you hook you prefer. Btw, imo, the Dai Riki's are a hellava deal (hook vs cost). Anyways, these flies are small (3") but great for slot reds. I'll go to a #1 or 1/0 hook and about 4" total length as well if I'm trying to get the attention of bigger fish.. If I want to use it in shallow water, then I'll use the antique/brushed colored small bead chain for eyes instead of lead eyes. Anyways, just slowly bump it along the bottom.

Good luck!

Ted Haas


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ted your fish are why I live where I do!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

bananabob said:


> Here's a few of mine. Where I wade the flats I see a lot of jumbo trout so I tend to use baitfish flies or shrimpy/crabby seaducers the most. The seaducer on the top left got my biggest red to date, approx. 40-42 inches. Almost spooled me on the 8wt. Good selection Bob. Lead or epoxy eyes on your seaducers?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Here's a little jewel that I came up with that I like to throw for deeper water reds that hang out on the mangrove edges and points of mangrove lined channels, around rock piles, deeper holes tucked up against the mangroves (like a swash hole at the inside bend of a channel) and around deeper oyster bars or dock pilings. It's been dubbed as my "Rusty Shrimp," like in.... "hey Ted, throw me one of those _rusty shrimp_ lookin things your using!" lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color Ted. Can you ship three bead chain and three lead eye rusty shrimp?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Love that color Ted. Can you ship three bead chain and three lead eye rusty shrimp?



Lol... Sure! Just PM me your address!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ted, tie that rusty shrimp on a 2/0 or 3/0, leave off the weed guard. And that's all you need for "real" redfish.....lol


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

sjrobin on those seaducers I use plastic bead chain eyes and blacken a pupil with a sharpie.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

bananabob said:


> sjrobin on those seaducers I use plastic bead chain eyes and blacken a pupil with a sharpie.


Thanks. Very light weight and shallow.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's another pattern I use when the water is clean and there are a lot of mullet around.


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

my spoon flies

View media item 336View media item 335


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok, how are you doing those metalic finishes on those spoons?


----------

